# Weak / Mild Strains for true beginner smokers!



## Smorg (Feb 11, 2012)

I know this won't be a question asked often here but does anyone know of any decent strains which are very weak and mild in terms of it's strength, something a beginner smoker could enjoy?

A lot of the strains out there are simply too strong to handle for many people but the experienced smoker.

Something around 8-12% THC maybe? 

Is Kali Mist - Serious Seeds a weak strain? I've heard of many newbie women taking to it with no problems but I have no idea myself.

Thank you all very much, I look forward to hearing suggestions


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 11, 2012)

buy something from GHSC if you want beginner gear, or buy something from Serious seeds/Paradise/TGA subcool/Mr. Nice if you want quality product

you get the better stuff not the dirt, because only an idiot would smoke a blunt of so-so weed over 1 bong rip of 1 hitter quitter.


for you, i would advise Jillybean, its potent, but it wont make you get paranoid or jittery, its basically a huge stress dump and surge of euphoria and happiness, or to put it better, its like smoking a lengthy orgasm that doesn't give you the cum/orgasm face. 1-2 bongrips does me better than any prescription medicine ive been prescribed for depression.


----------



## 2layz2p (Feb 11, 2012)

No offense, but I hate moving avatars..............


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 11, 2012)

2layz2p said:


> No offense, but I hate moving avatars..............


Deal with it


----------



## Clonex (Feb 11, 2012)

Like we care if you hate moving avatars lol ,

To the Op , grow something decent and just use less of it , get into cooking with cannabis butter,
A more relaxed prolonged sort of creeper buzz,
Just don't plan on moving if you eat to much ....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2012)

Grow something strong but simply smoke smaller portions. Be mesmerized by my avatar. cn


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 11, 2012)

moving avatars ftw


----------



## missnu (Feb 11, 2012)

I really really like thor fighting a riding chicken and rolling and smoking a J...that was super cute...hammering the little end piece in there...hahahaahahaha anyway...ummm I would buy a bag of cheap weed and then plant the seeds I find if I wanted to grow weak weed...all you have to do to grow weak weed strain is buy some weak and seedy weed...although it ends up stronger when you grow it out without seeds and what not...so Hell I don't know...noone sells weak weed seeds on purpose...all these are specially bred strains and usually a characteristic they breed for is power...


----------



## Clonex (Feb 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Grow something strong but simply smoke smaller portions. Be mesmerized by my avatar. cn


I keep watching the Bear , wondering will he ever hit anything .......


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Grow something strong but simply smoke smaller portions. Be mesmerized by my avatar. cn


i like to imagine he's trying to sneak up on some eskimo and steal his picnic basket.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2012)

There's a lot of strains that are in the THC percentage range you mentioned, but don't think potency actually equates to THC percentage, at least not totally. It comes from having a better or proper ratio of cannabinoids and terpenoids but than THC percentage alone. 

An example is real true Durban Poison. It is not rated high in THC, but it can knock you upside your head. I had friends who smoked what I grew and thought it had to be in the mid 20% range, but it's not.

The first thing though is do you even know what you like, as in a pure landrace sativa, a 100% sativa hybrid, a sativa dominant sativa/indica hybrid, a more or less 50/50 sativa indica hybrid, an indica dominant sativa/indica hybrid, a 100% indica hybrid or a pure landrace indica? 

Which do you like the most? 

If you do not know what you like and are a beginner grower and smoker I would suggest Sensi Seeds Skunk #1. There isn't an easier strain to grow, it produces very well, if you will be buying feminized seeds right now they're like $31.and change for 5-seeds at Attitude, which is as cheap or cheaper than the pure garbage you get from places like Green House Seeds and Nirvana for the same kind of price, it's one of the most famous strains ever, it won the very first Cannabis Cup in 1985 and has been used in as many, or more, crosses that has since followed, it has a fairly short flowering period, and it wasn't used because it is crap, but potency-wise it would now rank in the med-high range. So you don't sit down and try to smoke an ounce, you do one or two hits and wait and see if you want more. 



*Skunk #1* »»» Skunk #1
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa



For the price, and coming from a quality breeder rather than some talentless pollen chucker, it's a great value for the price for anyone, and in particular a new grower who wants quality but is not ready to shell out around $100.00, give or take a little, for beans until they got their sea legs under them when it comes to growing.


----------



## Smorg (Feb 11, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> There's a lot of strains that are in the THC percentage range you mentioned, but don't think potency actually equates to THC percentage, at least not totally. It comes from having a better or proper ratio of cannabinoids and terpenoids but than THC percentage alone.
> 
> An example is real true Durban Poison. It is not rated high in THC, but it can knock you upside your head. I had friends who smoked what I grew and thought it had to be in the mid 20% range, but it's not.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful post, thanks for that. So Green House Seeds seems to be hated on a lot round here. I take it the only decent strains they have are Lemon Skunk and Lemon Haze right?

Lemon skunk and Lemon Haze are lovely smokes. I find Lemon Skunk more relaxing though, Lemon Haze is too racey, trippy and paranoid inducing. 

So BrickTop you are basically saying GHSC are pollen chuckers and Sensi Seeds are quality breeders right?

I Hear what you are saying with Skunk #1 by Sensi Seeds. The price you pay for fem seeds of this strain are a bargain, especially considering their quality.

Another one that looks apealing from Sensi seeds is *Afghan kush*. Looks tasty and appealing.



> The first thing though is do you even know what you like, as in a pure landrace sativa, a 100% sativa hybrid, a sativa dominant sativa/indica hybrid, a more or less 50/50 sativa indica hybrid, an indica dominant sativa/indica hybrid, a 100% indica hybrid or a pure landrace indica?


1. Pure LandRace Sativa. - Don't believe I have ever had the pleasure of experiencing this. Example: Durban Poison?

2. 100% Sativa Hybrid - This makes no sense to me. If it's a Hybrid then how can it be 100% Sativa (or Indica) A Hybrid means it shares both Sativa AND Indica so it cannot be 100% Either.

3. Sativa Dominant (Sativa/Indica) Hybrid - I like these a lot. Example Super Lemon Haze. Very powerful but not my favourite.

4. 50/50 Sativa/Indica Hybrid - Not a big fan. Prefer a dominant trait to shine through.

5. Indica Dominant (Sativa/Indica) Hybrid - Probably my favourite. I love a narcotic feeling indica.

6. 100% Indica Hybrid -  This makes no sense to me. If it's a Hybrid then how can it be 100% Sativa (or Indica) A Hybrid means it shares both Sativa AND Indica so it cannot be 100% Either.

7. Pure LandRace Indica - I have been scouting out one of these, don't think I have ever had the pleasure to try one. Something like Afghan #1 right? This is why I want to try Afghan Kush by Sensi. That and Skunk #1 by Sensi Seeds are what I want to grow. Can you recommend me a landrace indica strain and seedbank?


----------



## yesum (Feb 11, 2012)

I will vote Maple Leaf Indica by Sensi. It is mid strength, with 1 pheno at pretty high potency, and no noids at all for me. I get edgy pretty easy with a lot of strains and never with this one. Relaxing and calming.

I also like Panama Red by ACE or Cannabiogen. It is a pure sativa that is non anxiety for me, and as I said, I get anxiety off many strains, so that is pretty good for a pure sativa. Energetic and trippy. Potency is high but just smoke less.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

i love *8 miles high*. it isn't racy or paranoid like more potent strains, but has no couchlock at all either. it isn't a "weak" strain, but a really good one for beginners who want to know what getting high is. just a couple hits of it, and you want to have fun with a mild buzz. i'm bummed that it won't be back until 2013. it's my favorite 24/7 strain as it doesn't have any negative effects that mess with you one way or another. 

i can't speak for other mandala strains except hashberry which i never finished because that one is stinky, but mandala has a rep for lower potency "mellow" strains as well as being hearty and easy to grow for beginners.

you also might want to look into bodhi's *apollo 11 genius*. A11 has been described as a mellow high too. i want to try that one for myself. it also might be a little stoney. either way, it's one of the fastest growing strains you can get high off besides it's mom C99, though that one is a little speedy and some phenos can have a paranoid edge.

you can really smoke just about ANY strain without getting fucked up if you just take one or two light hits of it. it's those deep lung filling bong hits that will spank you, but if you just inhale a little and then just pull air, you won't get as much THC in your system. the old saying back in the 80s regarding taking deep lung filling hits was "if you don't cough, you don't get off", but beginners should start out "sipping" if they're worried about KO stones, paranoia or the worst case room spinning dizzies. just inhale a little at a time until you learn your tolerance for any strain. to keep from getting smoke "deep in the alvioli" (sic?) as we used to say, start your hit drawing air first and only toke when you're about 1/2 through your inhaling. i always thought carbs on pipes for regulating air to smoke ratios were goofy as all you need to do to pull air is freakin' pull the bowl away from your mouth and freakin' breathe... DUH! you could also just do a little pinch of bud at a time one hitter style to the same end. your weed will last a lot longer too. i always cringed in circles where a full bowl would get passed around while some fool holds on to it after their hit and gab gab gabs while wasting precious "it ain't feckin' free a hole!" bud.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 12, 2012)

plain Skunk#1 is good for begginers and most old schoolers have or ad a skunk#1 pheno

100% hybrid is possible and is available.

Haze's are 4 pure sativas crossed 


O Haze
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa

same with pure indicas


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

*



1. Pure LandRace Sativa. - Don't believe I have ever had the pleasure of experiencing this. Example: Durban Poison?

Click to expand...

*even though this and burmese are considered pure sativas, i'm inclined to think they're really hybrids as they're the two fastest growing and shortest sativas and look like straight up fat leaved indicas in some pics i've seen of both. i wouldn't call the durban bud i smoked stoney, but it wasn't as racy or especially trippy as columbian gold or even prime mexican brick. *




2. 100% Sativa Hybrid - This makes no sense to me. If it's a Hybrid then how can it be 100% Sativa (or Indica) A Hybrid means it shares both Sativa AND Indica so it cannot be 100% Either.

Click to expand...

 *if you cross a pure sativa with another pure sativa, you've made a hybrid of the two*




6. 100% Indica Hybrid -  This makes no sense to me. If it's a Hybrid then how can it be 100% Sativa (or Indica) A Hybrid means it shares both Sativa AND Indica so it cannot be 100% Either.

Click to expand...

 *FALSE! a hybrid is a combination of ANY two things that are different. afghani x kush is a 100% indica hybrid. the two are distinct "species" or maybe more correctly phylums or some other fussy technical term. it's true that when people call a strain a hybrid, they're talking about indica & sativa crosses, but any time you cross any two strains that are different, you're making an hybrid. only when you cross a strain with itself are you creating an IBL. you might not think of it that way, but when a short blonde haired blue eyed person breeds with a tall black haired brown eyed one, they're creating an hybrid of the three traits possibly creating medium height brown haired green eyed offspring.*




HYBRID:

Click to expand...

*


> the offspring of two animals or plants of different breeds, varieties, species, or genera, especially as produced through human manipulation for specific genetic characteristics.


 two different strains of anything will have different traits. the casual observer might simply look at both blonde and brown eyed people as "caucasian", but the fact remains that they both have different traits are probably hybrids of several races themselves, though blue eyed blondes are likely more inbred as those are 2 recessive traits. 

* 



7. Pure LandRace Indica - I have been scouting out one of these, don't think I have ever had the pleasure to try one. Something like Afghan #1 right? This is why I want to try Afghan Kush by Sensi. That and Skunk #1 by Sensi Seeds are what I want to grow. Can you recommend me a landrace indica strain and seedbank?

Click to expand...

*well, i personally can't stand skunky OR stony strains, so i despise afghani as even at 25%, it totally fucks skunk #1's buzz up making it stoney and more like a 75% indica to me. i like kush based strains better based on my experience with doc's troublemaker. it had a nice mellow & happy high similar to skunk #1 with no more couchlock and possibly even less. i'm growing some blackseeds' masterkush (hundu kush x skunk #1) just for fun because it's fast finishing, short and described as having a TRUE 50:50 buzz. we'll see about that. i always like to recommend northern lights #5 as the best beginner indica as it was bred for cash cropping and is low odor. i just don't see any reason for funky strains other that to say "look! more stoner bud!". i'm at the exact opposite end of the spectrum. i hate ANY couchlock, even a little. i can only tolerate strains that have no energy impact unless it's towards the speedy side like kali mist, though that one is too specific to keeping busy.

i liked my DNA genetics lemon skunk well enough as it seemed less stoney than skunk #1, but i didn't have 2-3 months worth of wake and baking for the buzz to turn to pure stone either. it was better than i expected and is "my kind of skunk"

if you want probably the most potent indica strain, try sannies herijuana or maybe some G13 from whoever has the best of that one. not just that, but in general, if you want the stoniest buzz possible, harvest your plants late when all of your trichromes degrade and cloud over or turn amber and don't use a vaporizer as that tends to mellow a strain's stone out.

if you want roadkill stinky strains on the cheap, nirvana's white castle is super funky and the mandala hashberry i didn't like the stank of is otherwise well liked by indica lovers and mandala's strains are well known for being easy to grow for beginners.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Feb 12, 2012)

i have not personally smoked it,nut every review i read on jillybean says it not real potent,but very euphoric and haappy weed and it tastes amazing.thats what i would pick


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 12, 2012)

mandala also have new blueberry fem hybrids out
[h=5]Feminized[/h]

California Dream
Far Out
Fruitylicious
Hubble Bubble


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 12, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Like we care if you hate moving avatars lol ,
> 
> To the Op , grow something decent and just use less of it , get into cooking with cannabis butter,
> A more relaxed prolonged sort of creeper buzz,
> Just don't plan on moving if you eat to much ....


That's what I canker! Get a few grams at a time, so it doesn't have the time to de-grade, and can then afford several different varieties and simply take 2 hits. $hit'll last you a long, long time and be really cost effective. This way, you have a much better and more precise selection for you choice(s) in medicines; one for the start of your day (up the middle option too) and one for your evening.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 12, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> 100% hybrid is possible and is available.
> 
> Haze's are 4 pure sativas crossed
> 
> ...


Ah-h-h-h-a-h! I remember the days of some awesome (land race) "Accopulco Gold". It was expensive and came in what we called Mafia Bricks (please, no offense meant). A lb. was compacted to a size of about 2" X 3" X 2"! Couldn't believe it; so small. As soon as air hit it, and with a little coaxing, it fluffed open and became a real pound in about 2 minutes. Anyway, great smoke, esp. when we were so new to this clandestine substance that was becoming the scourge of American youth... Typical street or underground sourced weed was $15.00 for three fingers in a baggie! A-h-h-h-h-a-h-ah... Those were the days...


----------



## yesum (Feb 12, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Ah-h-h-h-a-h! I remember the days of some awesome (land race) "Accopulco Gold". It was expensive and came in what we called Mafia Bricks (please, no offense meant). A lb. was compacted to a size of about 2" X 3" X 2"! Couldn't believe it; so small. As soon as air hit it, and with a little coaxing, it fluffed open and became a real pound in about 2 minutes. Anyway, great smoke, esp. when we were so new to this clandestine substance that was becoming the scourge of American youth... Typical street or underground sourced weed was $15.00 for three fingers in a baggie! A-h-h-h-h-a-h-ah... Those were the days...


 So how does anything you have smoked lately compare with Acapulco Gold? I did not get it back then and mostly had the $15 type stuff. Have heard some people hallucinated on it or really tripped out. Heard the same of Panama Red.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

columbian gold was TRIPPY LIKE A MOFO! it was the very first thing i ever smoked even if it took me over 20 years to learn i wasn't smoking thai as told.

a copy and paste of the smoke report i posted on it that got moved because some efficious troll dropped a dime on it for not following the "paint by freakin' numbers" template...

a couple times in high school (ironic) i smoked weed but got nothing out of it, but after i graduated and moved "to the big city", my co-workers at a fast food restaurant were partying after work and talked me into blazing. the very 1st bud i smoked was real california trippy columbian gold. i tried to tell them it wouldn't do anything to me, but they persuaded me to give it a try. i also had a bottle of beer and THOUGHT i was getting drunk.

the dude that was blazing lent me his chromed brass piece and almost a gram as i drove back to the country on the highway. along the way, it started to rain a little and when i came up to a semi truck pulled over by about 8 cop cars, i was having a serious anxiety attack. *"stay one the road! don't swerve! you're drunk and they're going to catch you with felony drugs! oh shit! oh shit! oh shit! oh shit!"*

i ended up cruising by them at around 35-40 mph and wouldn't you know that one cruiser slowly passed by me on each side, noob to getting high and still a new driver too, i was really freaking out imagining the worst case squared. i just told myself to stare straight ahead as the sandwiched me on both sides and not act suspicious. of course i couldn't help but glance left at one of the officers on my left and then the other on my right and tried to maintain my cool while sweating something fierce.

eventually, they just pulled on ahead of me and the rain picked up. i had a really good nervous laugh and by then, my buzz was really starting to pick up. the rain looked like glowing spears or laser blasts in my headlights.

along the way, i pulled into a small town's church parking lot and packed the bowl and took a couple more hits to get home on. when i did, i turned the TV on and the newscaster looked almost 3D, kind of like those old 3D plastic stickers with the ridges.

then, i went to listen to some tunes and WOW! i'd never been so into music before in my life. everything just felt more intense & "real". one particular song by OMD, dazzle ships" had this really big sounding godzilla type roar that made the hair stand up on the back of my neck & sounded like a giant right outside. i'd listened to it dozens of times and gotten bored by it, but that night i didn't skip tracks and it took on a whole new intensity.

after that, i blazed another hit or two and blew the smoke out my window and listened to a bunch of favorite tunes with my cheesy stereo speakers in headphone mode. i don't recall anything significant after that other than realizing i DID like weed afterall. not being able to get ANY bud remotely that good since everything turned annoying stony has also given me an huge attitude against greedy growers & dealers overcharging for inferior product. i was paying $40 a quarter to get high, then a year later, $50 to get stoned and pissed off.

another time when i was giving a former schoolmate a ride home that had been a head much longer i noticed that the wheatgrass swaying in the breeze looked like "weird headed aliens" marching towards the car. at first he just said i was fucking crazy and that it just looked like weeds and then when i re-emphasized WEIRD HEADED with the stalks being the necks and the leaves being arms, i think he heard monkeys chanting _*"ohh eee ohhh.... ohhhh eeee yoo!"*_ and said "_*oh shit! you're right! it does look like fucking aliens! man that's some good shit!"
*_
it pissed me off when that vanished to be replaced by nothing but sleeping pills that make you tardy. i used to like playing hookey opening another restaurant & watching MTV and scarfing the really good vanilla ice cream it had chanting "the mice will play while the cat is away" in my head while feeling like i was always walking downhill or even that my legs were helium balloons trying to float out from under me. THAT is why it's called "getting high". i'm positive!


----------



## 2layz2p (Feb 12, 2012)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> Deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053106


not that I don't like the avatar itself......It's just I can't read the post and keep my eyes off it LOL...I think I'm simple minded


----------



## Smorg (Feb 13, 2012)

So hazey grapes, I take it you're a fan of acapulco gold?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheesequake. Big yielding lower potency really grape smelling and tasting buds. Perfect for a beginner smoker and grower.


----------



## hallabaloo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sativa: Tikal from ACE seeds, warm happy uplifting sativa. (Two phenos though, no2 is more trippy)
Indica: Ortega Indica from Dutch Passion, nice mild stone, based on NorthernLights.


----------

